# S. Something?



## superman (Dec 30, 2004)

hey ppl,
Need ur help on this one, i bought this lil guy as a "black Piranha". Any idea wut kind of Serra he is? If better pix are needed, let me know and i will try again!

Just note that he does NOt have a black terminal band at the end of his tail fin, if that is any help.

Thanx P-FURY


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

hmm, Irritan or a very young S. Rhombeous.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Too young to tell but if i had to guess id say its a baby rhom.


----------



## superman (Dec 30, 2004)

Maybe it will help if i tell u his size...im gonna estimate him to be around 2 - 2&1/2 inch. 
I think he might be still to young to be identified.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I really cant tell,,, the one thing you need to do is Feed him








Looks like a rhom.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Pristobrycon sp.:nod:

It is very small to tell exactly


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> Pristobrycon sp.:nod:
> 
> It is very small to tell exactly
> [snapback]1100410[/snapback]​


Yeah it is something different... the head shape doesnt look very Rhombish...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Appears to be Pristobrycon (= Serrasalmus) serrulatus. Give it time to grow more.


----------

